# Looking for a place to stay



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey y'all,

I'm going to be heading to the DFW area sometime in the next month or so to talk with some folks about work and school at UNT. Since I'm unemployed I can't afford to get a hotel room for my stay could I impose on one or more of you for a couch and a ride around when I'm in town?

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, I've got dates. I'll be in town Nov. 11-15th. Anyone living in the Lewisville/Denton area got a spare couch for a day or two? I've got other friends who've got some room for a couple days as well. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Too bad you aren't coming to Houston, I've got a warm comfy spare room. You'd just have to put up with a crying baby right about 2 AM.  Hope you find something.

-Dave


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm in Arlington, I have a couch if you want to crash, but I gotta warn you I might make you clean or something in exchange. (That means my place is a mess.. er yeah..). Being an environmental biologist, did you check the TPWD website? They have lots of jobs available all the time, I'm sure you will have to relocate for them but still a state job might be nice.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up! We're actually looking at the DFW area because I've got a very good potential opportunity at the Lewisville Aquatic Ecosystem Research Facility (LAERF) and Univ. of N. Texas. I'm headed out that way in Nov. to meet with the staff and PhDs so we can see how well we'd work together and all that before making the final decision. 

What sort of environmental biology do you do Fossilguy? My training's in wetland botany, hydrology, and biogeochemistry.


Regards,
Phil


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a Geologist or will be officially in Dec when I graduate from UT Arlington with a BS Geology, minor is Biology. I work for an oil company right now as a geotech, more or less database management work and some minor analysis. I've done work in geochemistry analyzing a watershed area and helped doing some consulting work for a land developer on their drainage problems (dur.. don't build 3 feet from a creek in the first place morons it's called a "flood plain")


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Heh, that sounds pretty much the opposite of what I've done so far. I've got my BS in Environmental Biology with a focus on plants, a BA in Earth Science (soil and water; I'm not too good with rocks), and all but a thesis done for an MS Earth Science (Hydrology and biogeochemistry). I'm hoping my work at the lab will get the thesis out of the way and started on a PhD. Once the funding notice is sent in I'll be able to say more about the research project. It's pretty neat though.

Regards,
Phil


----------

